# D'autre sons pour l'interface ?



## flotifr (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Bah aujourd'hui j'ai une grande question !  

Est-ce qu'il existe des sites où on peut trouver des sons pour personnaliser son interface ?

Par exemple, j'aimerai bien un truc plus sympa que le son par défaut d'accusé de réception dans mail.

Hein, dites ! C'est où ? 

edit : Tiens je suis "membre" maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Sous Tiger, tu peux choisir différents sons dans les préférences générales de Mail.

Si aucun son ne te convient: 

- Tu peux utiliser Findsounds.com, Sound Fishing.

- Sur Google, tu peux essayer avec des mots clés, type "wav sounds", "aiff sounds", voici le genre de pages que tu peux trouver.

- Si tu veux contact moi sur iChat, je pourrai t'envoyer plein de sons des applications Proteus, Icq, iChat, etc...

Pour ajouter un son dans ton système, il faut le glisser dans le dossier "sons" de ta bibliothèque utilisateur.


----------



## flotifr (9 Décembre 2005)

Merci ! 

Je vais déjà faire ma popotte avec ça ! Je te contact si je trouve pas ce que je veux !


----------



## arno1x (9 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> Je vais déjà faire ma popotte avec ça ! Je te contact si je trouve pas ce que je veux !


salut, une petite rectif... le dossier sons est dans le dossier "systeme, bibliothèque, sounds" et non dans le dossier "utilisateur, bibliothèque, sounds."

@+

Arno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> salut, une petite rectif... le dossier sons est dans le dossier "systeme, bibliothèque, sounds" et non dans le dossier "utilisateur, bibliothèque, sounds."
> 
> @+
> 
> Arno



Pour Mail, le dossier sounds de la bilbiothèque utilisateur marche aussi


----------



## flotifr (10 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Pour Mail, le dossier sounds de la bilbiothèque utilisateur marche aussi



Je confirme, ça marche. Maintenant, c'est un p'tit klaxon qui me prévient de l'arrivé de mes mail  

C'est mieux, vu que sinon, je confondais avec ceux qui arrivaient sur le iMac de ma copine ! Problème résolu !


----------



## arno1x (12 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Pour Mail, le dossier sounds de la bilbiothèque utilisateur marche aussi


Argle!!, j'ai pas de dossier sounds dans ma bibliothèque utilisateur  sniffffffff

@+  Arno


----------

